# N-Bone Pearly Whites



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji enjoys chewing on Pearly Whites. I have 6" 3.7 oz.type. If left to himself, Benji would chew an entire pearly white in one sitting. I allow him just about 5 minutes of chew time every other day on it. I monitor his time and chewing, if he is going vigorously at it, I take it away sooner as he manages to eat quite a lot in a short time. The package doesn't mention any prescribed " dosage" for amount or time.

I really like the product very much as it keeps his teeth clean and breath fresh. Does anyone here use Pearly Whites? How do you monitor the use? I would appreciate your comments.

Here's the link to the manufacturer and the retailer from where I order them.

http://www.n-bone.com/products/nbone-pearlywhites.html

http://www.doggy-gifts.com/s.nl/it.A/id.1541/.f

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine don't like them Everyone was raving about them a while ago, so I bought them. They're still sitting on the floor in one piece.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My dogs all get a whole Pearly White every weekend, and it is gone in less than ten minutes. I give them the smallest ones, but on my next order, I'm going to get the larger size. 

Kristin told me that she just moved up to the extra large size for Carlito and then she throws it away when he gets it down to a nub so he doesn't choke on it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberly,
I think it's a great idea to make a rouitne of it on the weekend. I guess if your gang is getting an entire pearly white, and Benji's dad, Lito, is chomping on extra large one, then Benji is fine with entire 6" once a week. 

Do you give anything else to chew them during the week? I give Benji something different everyday like small bits of Duck jerkey, Dingo chicken chewstick, CET chew hide (recommended by Dr. Hogan). 

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi guys!

Poornima, as Kimberly mentioned, Lito goes through 4-5 of the large ones a month, so I moved up to extra large and he LOVES it! It takes him about 1 week to get through the big bone. I check the bone periodically throughout the day, and when it gets too close to the last "knub" by the end of the week(Lito chews from one end to the other) where it could pose a choking hazard, I discard it.

I think it is part of the reason that his teeth are so white, the other part being that I brush them every night:biggrin1: 

The jumbo may seem overwhelming, but I think they pose a lower choking hazard as he can't get his whole mouth around the ends.

~Kristin

BTW Benji is looking super handsome!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*No pearly whites...*



irnfit said:


> Mine don't like them Everyone was raving about them a while ago, so I bought them. They're still sitting on the floor in one piece.


Michele,
Perhaps, your gang is good at getting their teeth brushed. Benji HATES teeth brushing. I have tried all the tricks and tips everybody suggested but it didn't work. He is quite picky about smells and flavors and my bathroom cabinet is full of unused doggy toothpastes of various flavors! I wish there was one toothpaste flavor that he liked. He also hates the sticky consistency.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kristin,
Well, looks like Benji is following in his dad's footsteps where the Pearly Whites are concerned, if only I could get him to like teeth brushing too :biggrin1: . What toothpaste do you use? 

Benji's teeth are amazingly white too. Thanks entirely to Pearly Whites! 

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*Pic of Lito, a playmate and his pearly white*

Here is a picture my girlfriend took on Monday of our boys playing, the pearly white is in the photo for size reference 

BTW her Papillon puppy is just under 4 lbs to give you an idea


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't brush their teeth. My vet said to just use a plain gauze pad and erub their teeth with it. He said dogs don't know about toothpast, it's a human thing. Using the gauze pad has worked great. It is slightly abrasive and if they have any tartar, it comes right off.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I use the enzyme toothpaste that Kimberly recommended (I can't remember the name, I would have to go look downstairs). It is beef flavor, it only takes 2 seconds to put on their back teeth, and it seems very effective:biggrin1: 

~Kristin

~PS It is a special toothpaste just for dogs


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey that's a huge bone...really huge. I would imagine there would be no lifting of that thing by a have for fear it might fall out of their mouth and hurt someone. I think Radar would like to have one of those for himself. I wonder what they are made of?

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sorry I just checked the product information....seems like a lot of additives.

Derek


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Actually there aren't a lot of additives at all......and I would know, I'm a chemical engineer:biggrin1: There is rice powder, gelatine, glycerine, cellulose, calcium and vitamin D sources, and peppermint oil (and a few additional oils)

~KRistin


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

And Lito DOES lift it, he is a rather strong Havanese (16.5 lbs, very muscular). And he really enjoys it. And as it doesn't pose a choking hazard and he is very fit, I let him chew on it. It beats him chewing a bit on my floor moulding (which he did when the bones were on back order for a few weeks)

~Kristin


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I see that it has Calcium Carbonate and some Tricalcium Phosphate...are those in toothpaste? I'm not sure if those are harmful in single doses but what about over dosing with them?

Derek


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Calcium carbonate (CaCO3) is a common dietary calcium supplement and is found in antacids. Tricalcium phosphate Ca3(PO4)2 is also a dietary supplement. Ingredients are listed in descending order based on composition, so they are not the major ingredients. I would imagine that overdosing on a dog product when you are following the product's dosing limits is pretty unlikely, but you can always check with a vet to confirm.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Besides, I throw away 1/3 of each bone anyway, so the amount he consumes is less than one would imagine.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I wasn't sure of the anmounts and if it were safe to give them one whenever they want it...too much of a god thing can be harmful I gues but maybe not in all cases. Wow strong Hav but I would be watchful of giving one to a puppy. I'm glad that we have some Chemistry knowledge on this Forum...always glad to cover your basics. 

Derek


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

:biggrin1: It is true that too much of a good thing can be bad. But I monitor him closely, and he really paces himself regarding chewing. He doesn't try to eat it all in one day, but rather he "savors" it and chews a little every day. I am no expert, but I think the chewing really comforts him and keeps him occupied. 

~Kristin


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Radar is like that sometimes. He will get in the "zone" with his rope bone and then move onto something else. I think I would like to buy Radar one of those bones and let him at it. It would do him some good. I wonder if it would be under the same name down here.

Derek


P.S. I was in Pitt. P.A. for the Rush concert in June. I really liked it down there.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kristin,
Thanks for the picture. It did help me to get the idea for the size. I think Benji cannot handle the size at this time. He is about 11.4 lbs and even 6" is a bit heavy for him. Benji too chews it starting from one end and I too throw the knub away. 

Michele, I think I shoud try the gauze pad before collecting anymore toothpastes :brushteeth: 

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

LOL Poornima! 

Yeah I would have never thought to go with the bigger ones until I ordered them on accident this past order and he LOVES them. It is so strange, they are his favorite thing that I buy for him, he can smell them through the box when they arrive and he does a little happy dance! He can't fit his mouth around the end knobs, so he only carries the bone from the middle 


Also, I think the picture is deceptive because of the angle. In person, Lito looks so much bigger than my friend's papillon. 

~Kristin


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Derek, they make them in smaller sizes, as Kimberly mentioned she gets for her girls. 

But Michele says her guys don't like them, so it is another one of those situations where I would buy 1 first to test the waters as all Havs seem to have different tastes 

~Kristin


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah that sounds like the best way to do it. I'm gonna search for them down here at the petsmart. Thanks for the tip.

Derek


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Derek,
Petco carries the smallest size. A pack of 2 for about $4. I first got it from Petco to see if Benji liked it since he is quite picky. Needless to say, he liked it so much that I had to get my order in quickly from Doggy Gifts. Petco doesn't always carry them so I hoarded a few until my order arrived  . Benji was teething badly then and found the Pearly whites very soothing.

Benji is allergic to rice but somehow the Pealy Whites don't bother him at all. Allergies are strange indeed!

Kristin, Lito's coat looks so shiny and thick. I was considering Papillons at one time when I was doing my research for a suitable dog breed for us, but the Havs stole my heart. Just perfect for us! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I might try these, Gucci really fights me on the teeth brushing! 

Today, I bought some "dental rope", that has flouride and baking powder in it to supposedly help clean the teeth. Gucci LOVES chewing ropes in half, so she worked on it for about a half hour and I"m sure she will go back to it several times. I think it was mint flavored too?

Has anyone else ever used one of these? I was about to go google it and see if they were worth a crap? or just another scam! haha.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

The only distributors down here in Canada for this product is in B.C. and Manitoba.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This is what I bought:

http://www.dogtoys.com/3knotropetug.html

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I have one of those..... Radar likes it a lot...especially when I put it in my mouth and he tries to get it back....ound: 


Derek


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Poornima!!!!

His coat is incredible, and I can't take any credit for it, it was just some good planning on the part of his breeder :biggrin1:. It is so thick but silky, and he never mats! But when he is getting a bath, he looks like a little skinny rat, poor guy! It is hard to believe there is a little dog under all that coat!

I am thinking after this supply runs out I will step back down to the 2nd level bones, I don't want to overdo it and give him too much. 

My friend's papillon puppy is cute but sooooo energetic and yappy! He adores Lito and always wants to do what he does, including peeing in Lito's litter box!

~Kristin


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I read the N-bone Pearly white website, but didn't see a "serving size suggestion". So I am going to write to them, I will let you all know what I hear back  

~Kristin


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I have been very lazy about brushing Biscuit's teeth, in fact I confess I have never done it. (he's 10mos). His teeth look fantastic. He is very amenable to any kind of handling, loves his bath, so it's not him. He does chew a lot on various chew ropes and nyla bones and toys. Think I will try the Pearly white thing, plus make myself brush----I did order the brush & paste from Dr. Foster & it's sitting here in Bisqui's drawer. You guys are a wealth of great info!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, 
I hope that Biscuit likes Pearly Whites. It is really amazing how well it works. 

Kristin, I never got a chance to see Lito but Benji's breeder told me that Benji has the same very silky and soft coat like Lito which is easy to care for. 

I was trying to remember why I crossed Papillon off my list, your post reminded me, the dog breed books mentioned that they are yappy! Thanks for checking with N-Bone about the "serving size". 

Kara, I bought one of those ropes and Benji occasionally chews on it. But Pearly Whites are his favorite. I think Pearly Whites are more effective. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Poornima* --if you use the Pearly Whites, should you brush their teeth as well, or will the Pearly Whites alone do the job?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Amy!

The Pearly whites work pretty well, and I think they claim on their website that they remove tartar and freshen breath, so they may work on their own without brushing.

Michele had a very good suggestion of using gauze to rub on their back teeth, since that is where the tartar builds up to the greatest extent.

The brushing works, you can order dog enzyme toothpaste in beef, chicken, mint, and peanut butter flavors I believe, although not all dogs like the consistency of it. You can buy it at most pet supply stores and online at petsmart or amazon, there are a few different brands of enzyme toothpastes for dogs that are made to be swallowed (no rinsing!)

Hope this helps 

~Kristin


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you, Kristin, you are most helpful!:brushteeth:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Amy,

I am afraid I don't have an answer to your question but as Kristin noted the product removes tartar, the main factor that creats dental problems. 

I can't remember where I read this but someone mentioned that she had a lot of trouble with brushing her dogs teeth and her vet was not too happy with the situation. Once her dog started chewing Pearly Whites, his teeth improved so much that vet was very impressed and started recommending the product to his other clients. 

One more product that was recommended to me was PetzLife, a gel and spray. Benji HATED it. Another product that I heard people rave about on another forum is Oravet Plaque Prevention Gel. The product is available at the vet clinics. I haven't tried it. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I might try these, Gucci really fights me on the teeth brushing!
> 
> Today, I bought some "dental rope", that has flouride and baking powder in it to supposedly help clean the teeth. Gucci LOVES chewing ropes in half, so she worked on it for about a half hour and I"m sure she will go back to it several times. I think it was mint flavored too?
> 
> ...


Kara,

Can Gucci really chew those ropes in HALF? That is incredible. How long does it take her to get through it?? I'm still amazed! She looks like such a dainty little girl!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks so much, Poornima, great info!:brushteeth: 
Now how lucky are we to have a tooth-brushing smiley for this thread!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I ran out to buy Havee the Pearly White bones and dental floss rope that you've all been talking about. He put his nose up at the pearly white at first(he likes soft, stuffed toys better), but after a while he liked the little bits he gets off it to chew. I got the small size at Petsmart, but I can see that the larger sized ones would probably be better.

You see...I'm a Dental Hygienist, so anything for better doggie tooth care:brushteeth: 

Maybe I'll buy one for my hubbyound: ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Pearly white bits*

He put his nose up at the pearly white at first(he likes soft, stuffed toys better), but after a while he liked the little bits he gets off it to chew.

Thanks Jan D for giving me an "Ah" moment!! My neighbor has a 9 year-old poodle and his teeth are really bad. She just forked out plenty of dough to get his teeth cleaned. He refused Pearly Whites when he smelled them, now I can tell her to chip a few pieces off and see if he eats them. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

No luck with Pearly Whites here. Brady eats almost anything and he was very excited when I took the Pearly White out of the package for him. He chewed it for a brief moment, and then he took it onto the chair and dug a nice hole (he pretends) and burried it. I might say he is very cute when he burries things in furniture. He will burry bullysticks sometimes too. He uses his nose to cover it with imaginary dirt:focus:. Anyway, maybe he will go back to it later. I will let you all know.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty also will eat anything and loves her chews, but said no way the the Pearly Whites, our Jack Russell didn't like them either.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I was so excited to find the Pearly Whites in my nearby pet boutique, but unfortunately Biscuit was almost completely indifferent to that funny white bone. Took a taste, looked perplexed, and then enjoyed pushing the bone around some. Then abandoned it. I was so disappointed!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver won't touch them. He looks and walks away.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Update on Pearly White bits*

Hello All,
I am sorry to hear that some of the furbabies on the forum don't like it. Hopefully they like :brushteeth:

I gave my neighbor Pearly White bits and he dog who refused to chew the Pearly White a few days ago LOVED it!!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady did go and get it from it's hiding place on the chair. He threw it around on the floor for a little while and then left it. I think that the bully sticks do a good job of keeping the teeth clean. At least I hope.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My dogs will ignore Pearly Whites if they have other kinds of chews available like Flossies, rawhide, etc. I rarely give my dogs other chew options though, so they know they get their PWs on Saturday and chomp them down very fast.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They use Pearly Whites like a throw toy. They pick it up and toss it around. Kodi will hide them in the yard, then dig them up again. Yuk.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I am off to buy some of these today. I didn't know you were supposed brush your dogs teeth! My vet said Stogie had some tarter... could it be the Filet Mignon?  So I have to start working on them. 

I will report back!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Melissa:

My vet told me the main teeth to brush are the ones waaaayyyy in the back, top and bottom. That is where the salivary glands let out and those teeth tend to get buildup on them. Those are the only 4 teeth I brush on my dogs - the rest stay clean with chewies, etc. Try an enzymatic dog toothpaste which comes in appealing flavors like poultry :brushteeth:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I bought Kubrick these Pearly Whites and he's in love! At first he sort of sniffed it and left it. I think he didn't know what to do with it (it's much heavier than any other bone I've ever given him). But when I held it up for him and he gave it a lick, he started right on chewing. He only did it for about 5 minutes the first night but now he's at it again, chewing for at least the last 20 minutes.

But man, what a mess! Kubrick is a messy eater (he drops food out of his mouth all the time) and there are little bits of white stuff all around him. At least the vacuum cleaner picked it all up fairly easily! Now hopefully getting the little bits off his hair will be just as easy! LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So just after I had finished writing the post above, Kubrick came running up to me and I started cracking up. It's hard to see all of the white pieces on him, but some of them showed up (he has a lot more on his legs that I couldn't take a good picture of). I guess this will be a strictly before bath day treat. :laugh: What I won't go through for clean teeth! :brushteeth:

And just for kicks, I got the first good shots of Kubrick's new colors coming in on his head and thought I would share... I'm definitely curious as to what color he will end up! :spy:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a doll that little Kubrick is!!! Glad he likes his pearly whites!I hope he doesnt change colors too much before I see him in Oct, but I have a sneaky suspicion that he will lighten up a lot once he gets his first hair cut!
Laurie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina,

I loved the pics of Kubrick making his own Pearly white "bits" - how adorable! I love the smell of Pearly whites - that clove smells so good! 

Unfortunately, my boys only like STINKY stuff to chew on....:suspicious:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't wait to see Kubrick at the playdate. He looks like such a handsome boy! He does seem to love that Pearly White. Brady now loves his Pearly White. No, not to chew on, but just to bury on the chair or carry outside while he is going out to go potty. It has a few tooth dents from him picking it up, but no chewing yet.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kubrick looks so cute! Benj gets PW bits all over his face too and they look like small puffed rice crumbs against his black coat.

Jane, I too like the smell of PW. The Clove and peppermint, so fresh! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Kubrick is an absolute doll. I think I want another one. :bounce: But that will have to wait until my human kids are even older (they are 12 and 15 now) . *


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Guys!

Don't think that I forgot about you!:biggrin1: I haven't posted in awhile since classes started for me full-swing in early September. I heard from the N-bone company last night (finally!). I asked them about the LARGE PEARLY WHITE bones and the serving suggestion for a 16.5 lb Havanese (sorry I based it off of Carlito!)

Here was the response:

"Hi Kristin,
I apologize for the delayed response. We have been short staffed for a while. 4 to 6 bones would be ideal for your 16.5 lb Havanese. They are rice based so they will break down easily but you a absolutely correct in not over-supplementing his diet. We appreciate your business.
Regards,
Pam Emrich"


So I guess the answer is 4-6 large bones is the recommended limit. THat is what Lito goes through anyway (4-6 Large) so I guess I got lucky 

Talk to you all soon!

~KF


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Kristin, 
Thanks for the update. I guess then Benji goes through 4-5 6" PW per month. Since I got cowhide (made in the US) at Trader Joe's, he has slowed on PW but still likes it very much!

Good luck with the new semester!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hilarious pix, Lina. He is toooo much, I want to grab him right through the screen for puppy hugs.


----------

